# Verbi pronominali/riflessivi



## Necsus

Avrei piacere di sapere dai frequentatori del forum SI se ritengono che quella discussa qui in IE sia una questione degna di approfondimento: se veramente, come mi viene detto, è una regola/distinzione ignorata dai più, è giusto che continui a essere ignorata? Mi sarebbe d'aiuto anche per capire il reale senso dei forum di WR.



			
				_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Sì, è corretto. Verbi transitivi come comprare, mangiare, leggere, fare possono essere trasformati in riflessivi (comprarsi, mangiarsi, leggersi, farsi, ecc.) per [dare] enfasi. Usando la forma riflessiva si comunica che si è soddisfatti di quello che si è fatto/si farà o che ci interessa in modo particolare. Per esempio:
> Domani mi vedo la partita.
> L'anno prossimo mi compro la macchina.
> 
> FU, perdona la (tentata) traduzione del tuo post, ma siamo in SI..!





			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Mi permetto di precisare che non si tratta di forme riflessive dei suddetti verbi (chi potrebbe _comprare_, _mangiare_ o _leggere_ se stesso?), ma pronominali. Forse questo thread può essere utile (anche per la tua domanda, Lsp).





			
				_forumuser_ said:
			
		

> Io penso che sia piu' semplice spiegarli come riflessivi che introdurre una parola nuova che non significa molto (pronominale). La pensa cosi' anche il mio libro di italiano per stranieri.





			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> D'accordo. Noi stranieri (almeno alcuni) tendiamo a dire "mi ho comprato ..." quando la funzione pronominale si sottolinea troppo.





			
				MünchnerFax said:
			
		

> D'accordo pure io, per quello che vale. Ho già elmetto e giubbotto antiproiettile addosso , ma... la distinzione _riflessivo/pronominale,_ per quanto possa essere fondata e fondamentale, mi suona più accademica che utile, specialmente nel contesto dell'insegnamento.





			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> Perdonami, FU, ognuno naturalmente è libero di pensarla come preferisce, e questa volta purtroppo non mi sento di essere d'accordo con te: non vedo perché nella convinzione di semplificare le cose si dovrebbe suggerire qualcosa di non esatto.
> Il fatto che i verbi pronominali (di cui i riflessivi fanno parte) siano coniugati come i verbi riflessivi non fa acquisire loro le stesse proprietà, infatti come dicevo non è possibile _comprare_, _mangiare_ o _leggere_ _se stessi._
> Quanto al fatto che 'pronominale' sarebbe una parola nuova che non significherebbe molto francamente sono un po' sorpreso, il suo significato mi sembra abbastanza evidente, anche in questo uso specifico. Dal Garzanti:
> *pronominale* _*-* agg_. di, del pronome: _declinazione pronominale_; _uso_, _valore pronominale | particella pronominale_, forma atona del pronome personale | _verbi pronominali_ (o _intransitivi pronominali_), verbi che si coniugano come i verbi riflessivi, cioè mediante le particelle pronominali _mi_, _ti_, _si_, _ci ecc_. , ma non hanno significato riflessivo (p. e. _pentirsi_, _arrabbiarsi ecc_.) | (...)


Et cetera, et cetera sempre qui... Che ne pensate? Grazie!


----------



## adritabares

Scusate, vorrei dare la mia opinione: Sono d'accordo con Necsus e non credo che questa discussione sia degna di approfondimento. E' tanto chiara la differenza tra pronominale e riflessivo! Anche per quelli che come me impariamo l'italiano da poco tempo.
Cordiali saluti.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Adriana. Ho capito il tuo punto anche se avevo espresso male la mia domanda: il discorso è, più o meno, che l'approfondimento dell'argomento per alcuni è da ritenersi inutile in quanto si tratta di una regola/distinzione superflua, senza la quale si può lo stesso parlare italiano e farsi capire benissimo.


----------



## DDT

Necsus said:


> Grazie, Adriana. Ho capito il tuo punto anche se avevo espresso male la mia domanda: il discorso è, più o meno, che l'approfondimento dell'argomento per alcuni è da ritenersi inutile in quanto si tratta di una regola/distinzione superflua, senza la quale si può lo stesso parlare italiano e farsi capire benissimo.


Penso che non sia mai superfluo precisare aspetti grammaticali e/o sintattici di una lingua, in quanto chi cerca di coglierne i differenti aspetti sarà sicuramente interessato alle molteplici regole e possibilità che ne costituiscono la ricchezza. O almeno, questo è sempre stato il mio approccio personale verso le lingue straniere.

Per rispondere nello specifico alla Tua domanda, è vero che quando parliamo non facciamo attenzione al fatto che un verbo sia pronominale o riflessivo, la cui distinzione assume un valore (quasi) puramente accademico; ma mi sembra importante sottolineare, come hai fatto in un filo precedente, che non è corretto affermare che verbi riflessivi e pronominali siano la stessa cosa.

DDT


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

In linea teorica sono d'accordo con te...se si tratta di verbi pronominali e non riflessivi, è bene chiamarli nella maniera corretta. Però, si tratta di  una considerazione puntigliosa che poco serve a chi concretamente vuole imparare una lingua...se io studio un idioma nuovo, mi interessa riuscire ad esprimermi correttamente, (e nel caso specifico, sapere che si può dire"mi sono letto" o "mi sono mangiato") e riuscire a fare questo è indipendente dal sapere anche come si chiama correttamente una data espressione dal punto di vista grammaticale...
Quindi in quel thread hai fatto bene a fare la tua precisazione, che probabilmente sarà più utile ad un italiano...ad uno che sta imparando la lingua, cambierà poco sapere che si tratta di verbi pronominali e non riflessivi...


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, DDT. 
Grazie, IPC. Comunque non è certo per _puntiglio_ _(Garzanti: ostinazione caparbia di chi sostiene un'idea o compie un'azione più per orgoglio che per vera convinzione)_ che ho voluto precisare che non è corretto definirli verbi riflessivi. Se ho pensato di farlo è perché mi è capitato di leggere vari post in cui si chiedevano lumi su forme verbali ritenute semplicisticamente riflessive, come qui, o qui. E le spiegazioni date a volte erano abbastanza fantasiose. Dal momento che esiste una regola che spiega l'utilizzo e la funzione di determinate forme verbali, perché mai si dovrebbe tacerla, o fornire spiegazioni non esatte? chi studia o parla l'italiano non è certo uno sprovveduto, e nel caso non dovesse averne bisogno semplicemente non la utilizzerà, ma per poter fare questo deve conoscerla. L'italiano è denso di regole (e di eccezioni), ma non per questo possiamo scegliere arbitrariamente quali (far) ignorare per ridurne il numero..!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Puntiglio significa anche sottigliezza, cavillo. =) Ed era a questo che mi riferivo...e comunque quando si inizia a studiare una lingua nuova inevitabilmente si semplifica qualcosa, e non credo ci sia nulla di male in questo.


----------



## bubu7

In linea di massima sono d'accordo con Necsus. Quindi, a mio parere, è utile comprendere la differenza tra la generica definizione di _verbo pronominale_ e quella più specifica di _verbo riflessivo_.
Nel caso particolare di _mangiarsi, leggersi, farsi_, una certa dose di riflessività esiste. In questi casi il pronome ha una funzione intensiva e serve ad esprimere una maggiore partecipazione del soggetto a un'azione che lo vede in qualche modo coinvolto. Questi verbi pronominali servono a surrogare l'assenza in italiano della _diatesi media_ presente, ad esempio in greco (cfr. Grammatica del Serianni, XI.18-29).


----------



## MünchnerFax

bubu7 said:


> [...]
> è utile comprendere la differenza tra la generica definizione di _verbo pronominale_ e quella più specifica di _verbo riflessivo._
> [...]


Pensi che ciò sia utile per lo studente di italiano a livello base che sta battagliando per impararne la coniugazione corretta?
Nell'esempio ormai trito di _lavarsi_ e _pentirsi_, ritieni che l'informazione "_pentirsi_ = non riflessivo bensì pronominale" sia fondamentale e irrinunciabile perché lo studente lo sappia coniugare correttamente?
La risposta a questa domanda, per conto mio, è no. 

Questione parallela:
c'è davvero bisogno di classificare _pentirsi_ come pronominale e non riflessivo poiché in definitiva il -_si_ non ha significato e non esiste _pentire_?
Non possiamo semplicemente ammettere che _pentirsi _è un verbo che esiste solo al riflessivo a causa di una sua particolare etimologia, e/o come giustamente dici, la via italiana al verbo medio? (Come dire: _pentirsi _è solo al riflessivo. Perché? Perché sì.  )
Perché le grammatiche di altre lingue infarcite di riflessivi apparenti non ritengono di dover distinguere questi verbi dai riflessivi propri?


----------



## Necsus

IlPetaloCremisi said:
			
		

> Puntiglio significa anche sottigliezza, cavillo. =) Ed era a questo che mi riferivo...e comunque quando si inizia a studiare una lingua nuova inevitabilmente si semplifica qualcosa, e non credo ci sia nulla di male in questo.


Ah, scusami se ho frainteso, IPC, ma quel significato sul DeMauro è qualificato come B(asso) U(so), quindi io ho recepito il significato più comune... Ce n'è anche un altro che non mi dispiace: *2* grande impegno e volontà: _mettersi di puntiglio_; _studiare_, _lavorare con puntiglio_.  
Comunque sono d'accordissimo con te sul semplificare qualcosa all'inizio, ma dal momento che in WR ci sono 'apprendenti' di tutti i livelli, secondo me è bene comunque dare le informazioni, a beneficio se non altro di chi ha già una maggiore padronanza della lingua italiana.  


			
				bubu7 said:
			
		

> In linea di massima sono d'accordo con Necsus. Quindi, a mio parere, è utile comprendere la differenza tra la generica definizione di _verbo pronominale_ e quella più specifica di _verbo riflessivo_.
> Nel caso particolare di _mangiarsi, leggersi, farsi_, una certa dose di riflessività esiste. In questi casi il pronome ha una funzione intensiva e serve ad esprimere una maggiore partecipazione del soggetto a un'azione che lo vede in qualche modo coinvolto. Questi verbi pronominali servono a surrogare l'assenza in italiano della _diatesi media_ presente, ad esempio in greco (cfr. Grammatica del Serianni, XI.18-29).


Giustissimo, bubu7, grazie. Io avevo evitato di addentrarmi ancor più nei meandri della grammatica, visto il disaccordo manifestato sull'utilità della cosa, ma a questo punto forse è utile (per coloro a cui interessa) anche illustrare il significato di _diatesi (media)_: sempre nel Serianni è spiegato che con la _diatesi_ si esprime il rapporto del verbo con soggetto e oggetto, e può essere _attiva_, quando il soggetto coincide con l'agente dell'azione, _passiva_ quando l'agente non è il soggetto, _riflessiva_ quando soggetto e oggetto coincidono. In italiano non esiste appunto la _diatesi media_, come giustamente dicevi, quindi con l'uso dei pronomi intensivi si indica una più intensa partecipazione del soggetto all'azione, che resta nella sfera del soggetto stesso (non è riferita ad altri come nel dativo etico).


----------



## bubu7

MünchnerFax said:


> Pensi che ciò sia utile per lo studente di italiano a livello base che sta battagliando per impararne la coniugazione corretta?
> Nell'esempio ormai trito di _lavarsi_ e _pentirsi_, ritieni che l'informazione "_pentirsi_ = non riflessivo bensì pronominale" sia fondamentale e irrinunciabile perché lo studente lo sappia coniugare correttamente?
> La risposta a questa domanda, per conto mio, è no.


Utile sì, indispensabile no. Per la coniugazione corretta l'indicazione più adeguata è quella che ci si trova davanti a un verbo pronominale.



MünchnerFax said:


> Questione parallela:
> c'è davvero bisogno di classificare _pentirsi_ come pronominale e non riflessivo poiché in definitiva il -_si_ non ha significato e non esiste _pentire_?
> Non possiamo semplicemente ammettere che _pentirsi _è un verbo che esiste solo al riflessivo a causa di una sua particolare etimologia, e/o come giustamente dici, la via italiana al verbo medio? (Come dire: _pentirsi _è solo al riflessivo. Perché? Perché sì.  )
> Perché le grammatiche di altre lingue infarcite di riflessivi apparenti non ritengono di dover distinguere questi verbi dai riflessivi propri?


Nel caso di _pentirsi_ il pronome non ha valore riflessivo ma rappresenta una semplice componente del verbo, una sua parte integrante. In questo caso non ha nemmeno senso parlare di valore intensivo e di diatesi media. Ecco perché la definizione più corretta non può che essere quella di verbo pronominale (cfr. Grammatica del Serianni XI.23, in cui si fa proprio l'esempio di _pentirsi_).



			
				Necsus said:
			
		

> ...grazie.


Prego, caro Necsus.


----------



## Necsus

Dalla discussione 'I medici non lavano bene le loro mani':


ToscanoNYC said:


> _I medici non lavano bene le loro mani_.
> Questa è una frase pronunciata ieri sera al TG1 da un'inviata che commentava un articolo pubblicato sul New York Times in cui si diceva che moltissime persone, tra cui molti medici, non si lavano le mani in maniera adeguata.
> Costruzioni del genere, ovvero traduzioni letterali dall'inglese, sono diventate comunissime. Io non le sopporto e credo si tratti di un italiano "maccheronico". In italiano si dovrebbe dire _I medici non si lavano bene le mani_. Voi che ne pensate? Vi sembra un italiano naturale dire _Io lavo le mie mani_ invece di _Io mi lavo le mani_?
> E a parte questo, la frase del TG1 è anche grammaticalmente errata, dato che casomai dovrebbero aver detto le proprie mani.


 
Ecco, per esempio questo è un tipico caso in cui sarebbe impossibile etichettare come riflessivo (diretto) il verbo _lavarsi_, che qui è invece un pronominale transitivo (o riflessivo apparente) in quanto non è riferito a tutto il corpo ma solo a una sua parte: non potendolo esprimere, in inglese si è costretti a ricorrere al possessivo, e noi naturalmente siamo pronti ad adeguarci anche in italiano..!
Utile saperlo per chi impara l'italiano? che dire, a me sembrerebbe di sì...


----------



## Crisidelm

Un piccolo appunto: "comprarsi" può avere un uso riflessivo. Quest'uso è andato perduto nella società moderna, per fortuna, ma in quelle antiche esistevano situazioni in cui una persona era costretta in schiavitu' o in catene fino a che non avesse avuto la somma necessaria per comprare sé stesso (o la propria libertà). Erano costoro di solito persone fortemente indebitate, o prigionieri di guerra. In quei casi si poteva a tutti gli effetti parlare di un "(ri)comprare sé stesso".


----------



## MünchnerFax

Necsus said:


> Utile saperlo per chi impara l'italiano? che dire, a me sembrerebbe di sì...


Naturalmente sono rimasto della stessa idea che avevo tempo addietro.


----------



## Necsus

MünchnerFax said:


> Naturalmente sono rimasto della stessa idea che avevo tempo addietro.


Naturalmente anch'io..!


----------



## Blioko89

Ciao a tutti. Con i verbi pronominali possiamo dire: Metti le chiavi nel cassetto = Metticele, perché gia conosciamo dove dobbiamo mettere le chaivi, vero?Allora, questa regola può essere usata con qualsiasi verbo? per esempio: Devo portare i bambini a scuola = Devo portarli lì = Devo portarceli??? Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Blioko89 said:


> Ciao a tutti. Con i verbi pronominali possiamo dire: Metti le chiavi nel cassetto = Metticele, perché gia conosciamo dove dobbiamo mettere le chaivi, vero?Allora, questa regola può essere usata con qualsiasi verbo? per esempio: Devo portare i bambini a scuola = Devo portarli lì = Devo portarceli??? Grazie


Sì 

Cos'è che non ti piace in 'portarceli'? 

ps= nota ai moderatori: è vero che esiste un'altra discussione sul tema, ma è così dispersiva!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> ps= nota ai moderatori: è vero che esiste un'altra discussione sul tema, ma è così dispersiva!


Credo che al nostro amico non faccia poi male leggersela e tenere bene in mente di usare la funzione di ricerca PRIMA di aprire un nuovo thread


----------



## Necsus

Blioko89 said:


> Ciao a tutti. Con i *verbi pronominali* possiamo dire: Metti le chiavi nel cassetto = Metticele, perché gia sappiamo dove dobbiamo mettere le chiavi, vero? Allora, questa regola può essere usata con qualsiasi verbo? per esempio: Devo portare i bambini a scuola = Devo portarli lì = Devo portarceli??? Grazie.


Ehm, in realtà 'metticele' non ha nulla a che fare con la forma pronominale di _mettere_, che è _mettersi__,_ e ha tutt'altro significato; 
così come 'portarceli' non viene dalla forma pronominale di _portare_, che è _portarsi_. 
In questo caso si tratta semplicemente di normali verbi transitivi con doppia enclisi di particelle pronominali. 

PS: @Sabri. Dispersiva? ma se sono appena una quindicina di post (quasi) monotematici...!


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> PS: @Sabri. Dispersiva? ma se sono appena una quindicina di post (quasi) monotematici...!


Non la prendere a male, Nec. 
Per dispersiva intendo dire che per capirci qualcosa devi fare riferimento a vari thread e messaggi che non compaiono qui.
Ma è solo la mia umile opinione!


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:


> Non la prendere a male, Nec.


Maffigurati....! (prendere _a_ male ) Era solo che non capivo perché dicevi dispersiva.


----------



## sabrinita85

Necsus said:


> Maffigurati....! (prendere _a_ male ) Era solo che non capivo perché dicevi dispersiva.


Mai sentito _prendere a male_???


----------



## Necsus

sabrinita85 said:


> Mai sentito _prendere a male_???


No, sempre _prendere qualcosa male/bene_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

sabrinita85 said:


> Mai sentito _prendere a male_???


Onestamente io li ho sentiti entrambi.


----------



## housecameron

sabrinita85 said:


> Mai sentito _prendere a male_???


 
_Prender*sela*_ _a male_. 

_Non prender*tela *a male_, comunissimo direi.


----------



## sabrinita85

Si è evoluto tra i giovani! 
*Prendere a male*
Si dice anche *"che presa a male!"*


----------



## housecameron

sabrinita85 said:


> Si è evoluto tra i giovani!
> *Prendere a male*
> Si dice anche *"che presa a male!"*


 
(H)ahahaha, mi dai della vecchietta? 
*Non te la prendere a male* va benissimo (= a _non prendertela a male_), mentre _*che presa a male*_ va.... malissimo!


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> (H)ahahaha, mi dai della vecchietta?
> *Non te la prendere a male* va benissimo (= a _non prendertela a male_), mentre _*che presa a male*_ va.... malissimo!


No, ma quale vecchietta!!! 
Sicuramente sono espressioni molto colloquiali!


----------



## Necsus

housecameron said:


> _Prender*sela*_ _a male_.
> _Non prender*tela *a male_, comunissimo direi.





sabrinita85 said:


> Si è evoluto tra i giovani!
> *Prendere a male*
> Si dice anche *"che presa a male!"*


Con il procomplementare _prendersela_ sì, l'ho sentito, con _prendere_ proprio no. Ma direi che sono fuori 'età massima'... 
Mods, colpa mia, ma forse questi ultimi post non hanno moltissimo a che fare con i verbi pronominali, che dite?


----------



## Necsus

Visto che a quanto pare è stata d'aiuto almeno a uno straniero per cogliere la differenza esistente tra verbi riflessivi e intransitivi pronominali (l'elemento nodale di questa discussione), riporto anche qui, pvviamente in italiano, la risposta data in I/E, nel thread 'si sarebbe comprato (verbi riflessivi e pronominali)'.

«La prima cosa da ricordare è che i verbi intransitivi non possono avere una forma riflessiva (in cui il soggetto deve coincidere con l'oggetto), che è possibile solo per alcuni verbi transitivi, e l'oggetto è sempre uno dei pronomi atoni _mi, ti, si, ci, vi_, come in _'io mi lavo_ = io lavo me stesso'. Quando dette particelle svolgono funzione di complemento di termine, come ad esempio in _'io mi lavo le mani_ = io lavo le mani a me stesso' (il soggetto non coincide con l'oggetto), si parla di un gruppo di verbi denominati _riflessivi apparenti_ o _transitivi pronominali_. Invece gli _intransitivi pronominali_ sono verbi intransitivi preceduti da un pronome atono, come _'mi pento'_, dove il pronome non ha una funzione o un significato specifico, semplicemente fa parte del verbo ed è necessario per la sua coniugazione».


----------



## Kotler

Da quanto ho capito, usare il verbo in modo riflessivo sarebbe usato per rafforzare qualcosa. Ma l'altro giorno ho scritto un messaggio a un mio vecchio amico che sto per fare un salto nella sua città e se voleva possiamo prendere un drink. Lui mi ha risposto "ma ci prendiamo solo un drink?" 
Non capisco il contesto... cosa viene rafforzato qui? Sembra poco un drink? Vuole dire che per esempio meglio fare anche una cena? Per me, non è tanto chiaro il significato.


----------



## Maioneselover

Se posso dire la mia, la distinzione, solo dal punto di vista sintattico, tra verbi riflessivi e pronominali la si può cogliere cambiando l'oggetto, e vedere se ne esce fuori una forma attiva o una ditesi causativa.
Se da una parte "Mi addormento" -> "Ti addormento" (si potrebbe anche dire "Ti faccio addormentare", ma il punto è se si possa semplicemente volgere all'attivo),
 "Mi arrabbio" o "Vado su tutte le furie -> "Ti faccio arrabbiare" o "Ti faccio andare su tutte le furie" (non è possibile dire "*ti arrabbio" )
Quindi la differenza c'è, e sul momento dire se "addormentarsi" è riflessivo o pronominale può risultare anche difficoltoso.
Poi, ci sono verbi pronominali che non usano "si" e quindi sono una categoria a parte dai verbi riflessivi, come aver_cela_, esser_ci_, e verbi medi che avete già definito.


----------



## pizzi

Kotler said:


> Per me, non è tanto chiaro il significato.



Il tuo vecchio amico ha piacere a passare un tempo più lungo insieme a te .


----------



## Aliky

Buongiorno. Ieri ho fatto la seguente domanda ad una mia studentessa: quando ti incontri con i tuoi amici? Ma poi ho riflettuto e non mi posso (finora) spiegare come si giustifica il pronome riflessivo "ti" che ho usato se accettiamo che il verbo "incontrarsi" è un verbo riflessivo reciproco (Zingarelli) e come tutti conosciamo, i verbi reciproci si usano al plurale. Sarà forse un parlato locale italiano (mia madre italiana usa questa forma del verbo), o sarà che vivendo in un altro Paese faccio analogie tra le due lingue o c'è una spiegazione fondata sulla grammatica?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Aliky. Non so se quest' uso di _incontrarsi _viene considerato corretto o no, ma secondo me nel caso del tuo esempio  non si tratta di riflessivo reciproco. Il costrutto "ti incontri con i tuoi amici" lo interpreterei _grosso modo_ così: "tu incontri te stesso in compagnia dei/con i tuoi amici" (= "ti trovi insieme ai/con i tui amici").

Secondo il Treccani (accezione _d_ del verbo incontrare):

Trovarsi di fronte all’avversario per uno scontro armato o, nello sport individuale e a squadre, per una competizione: _i_. _il nemico_, *incontrarsi col nemico*; 

L'esempio di Treccanni ha un senso un po' diverso da quello del tuo esempio, ma la propria costruzione mi pare uguale.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Aliky.
_Incontrarsi _in realtà non è solo un verbo riflessivo reciproco, può essere anche un verbo intransitivo pronominale (che è proprio l'oggetto di questa discussione). Dal Gabrielli:

*C* v. intr. pronom. incontràrsi
Trovarsi con qualcuno, spec. in situazioni ufficiali: _il ministro degli Esteri s'incontrerà domani con la delegazione indiana_
|| Imbattersi in qualcuno o qualcosa: _incontrarsi in un tipo insolito_

*D* v. rifl. recipr. incontràrsi
1 Vedersi con qualcuno, volontariamente o no: _si incontreranno stasera; se ti va bene, ci incontriamo domani; ci incontravamo tutte le mattine sul tram._
|| Fare conoscenza: _si incontrarono in treno e finirono per sposarsi._


----------



## Aliky

Vi ringrazio!


----------



## Sempervirens

Secondo me hai perfettamente ragione, Necsus.  La questione sarebbe da approfondire. Non vedo il problema nel definire con appropriata terminologia le varie categorie dei verbi italiani. Se uno studente prende per buono che i verbi facenti uso di uno o più pronomi vengono tutti chiamati indistintamente verbi riflessivi, poi non dobbiamo lamentarci se lo  stesso studente tratta un verbo pronominale come fosse uno riflessivo, o viceversa, e verosimilmente lo stesso studente si troverà a formare indistintamente costruzioni che associa ai verbi riflessivi ma che per lui vanno bene anche per i pronominali: *mi *lavo=lavo *me*    ma,  mi mangio un gelato= mangio a me un gelato  Mi chiamo Tizio= Chiamo me Tizio

Sì, se fosse per me comincerei a preoccuparmi e inviterei lo studente a fare distinzione tra la selva intrigata del sistema verbale italiano E mi ostinerei nel far circolare definizioni che già da tempo sono accettate nella comunità linguistica; verbi benefattivi, verbi riflessivo-dativi, verbi pronominali, verbi procomplementari, e via dicendo. 

Il buffo è che c'è chi, in un'altra lingua, ha definito la lingua italiana, riguardo i pronomi soggetto che in italiano sono tematici, visto che il verbo viene coniugato, con definizioni astruse che rimandano più ad un gioco a premi che non a una definizione linguistico-professionale. E noi dobbiamo essere timorosi a far distinzione tra verbi riflessivi e verbi pronominali? 

S.V


----------



## Necsus

Grazie per l'apprezzamento, Semper. Ma prima ancora, per aver letto la discussione dell'inizio.


----------



## Kotis

Anch'io l'ho letta, e trovo molto utile la distinzione su cui insisti: se uno impara a non fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, non rischia di crucciarsi invano sul perché si può, e se si può, dire "mi sono operato" o di incorrere in strafalcioni come "non lavano le loro mani" o in errori di cui parla Sempervivens.


----------

